# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker - ZTE Qualcomm flasher, MF190 IDEA, AIRTEL, TATA unlock solution

## gsm_bouali

NEW addon for DC Unlocker users !  *DC-Unlocker - ZTE Qualcomm modems Flasher*  
What is new? 
-*Unlock customized modems* by rewriting firmware (like INDIA, Airtel, IDEA, TATA, SMARTBRO, TELMA and etc..)
-Write firmware and dashboard
-Support area with many fimwares for ZTE Qualcomm modems
-Auto backup NV Items
-Restore NV Items
-Repair modems (can be repaired if modem is visible by pc, required one port) 
Supported models :  *ZTE MF180
ZTE MF190 
ZTE MF190U* 
How Unlock MF190U AIRTEL الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
How Unlock MF190 IDEA الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
How Unlock MF190 TATA الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More info :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

